# When Were N A T O Straps First Used ?



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Does anybody know when NATO straps were first issued and if grey was the initial issue colour?


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

John

This is worth a read. Go here

http://www.dstan.mod.uk/

and look for defence standard no 66-47 (it's a PDF file)

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The first DSTAN was 1973

I wonder if they were used before this date?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I expect the 'good' folk at the Mil Watch Forum could tell you, but Im not going there...Sounds scary









Ive heard loads of people comment that its a bit of a shark tank there, anyone had any personal experience?


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> Ive heard loads of people comment that its a bit of a shark tank there, anyone had any personal experience?


I've posted on MWR for nearly 6 years now and never had a problem of note. Like any fora, go there looking for a fight and there's a fair chance you'll get one







. They also like to keep the focus mainly on issued pieces (which is fair enough, being a military watch forum). Some very knowledgable folks there - why not ask the question and see what replies are forthcoming ?

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I must have gone looking for one then.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> I must have gone looking for one then.


There is some history, agreed. In the days when it all blew up on MWR, I tried to mediate without taking sides. I have good friends on many different fora, and came to the conclusion that the best thing was to keep out of any battles that were developing. Lifes too short, so these days if I don't like or agree with something, I just don't post. There are more productive ways of wasting time









Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Foggy said:


> Lifes too short, so these days if I don't like or agree with something, I just don't post.


 Me too,


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

Foggy said:


> > I must have gone looking for one then.
> 
> 
> There is some history, agreed. In the days when it all blew up on MWR, I tried to mediate without taking sides. I have good friends on many different fora, and came to the conclusion that the best thing was to keep out of any battles that were developing. Lifes too short, so these days if I don't like or agree with something, I just don't post. There are more productive ways of wasting time
> ...


I've come around to that point of view after a few rows.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

What's a row


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Griff said:


> What's a row


It's a sideways column


----------

